# FET



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Peter 
I have just found this site today recommended by someone on another site. I am 36 with blocked tubes - actually one now after first IVF ended in ectopic last September. They have clipped the other. I had another IVF in jan and no go but did get some frosties - 9 to be exact. I am trying for an FET this month - now day 2 of AF so scanning next week. I know this is fast but did not want to wait. AS for FET whilst I am glad not to be on IVF drugs the success rate in my clinic is nowhere near as good. I am on 75mg of aspirin at the moment and waiting for results of blood clotting tests. Do you think if all goes to plan I should take the pessaries as the hospital recommend completely natural in those circumstances. if I don't how will my ovaries know to kick start and produce progesterone if they put the embies straight into the womb?? therefore should I take cyclogest just in case - sorry to blurt on
thanks in advance
Tracey


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Pleasde see my comments in your text:



Tracey S said:


> Peter
> I have just found this site today recommended by someone on another site.
> 
> That's good, this is the place to be!
> ...


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Peter

thanks for the quick response - basically - do as I am told - I can do that - or at least promise I will try - will let you know the good news as and when - best thing is positive thinking I believe and leave the rest to nature and the docs!!

Hope you are all well
have a good weekend
Love
Tracey


----------

